# تركيب شريحتين في نفس الجوال



## السجين الحر (6 مارس 2006)

استطاع مجموعة من فنيي صيانة الجوال من صناعة شريحة رقيقة جدا تمكن اي جوال من تركيب شريحتين

 في نفس الوقت، وزاد ابداعهم في هذا العمل ان التحول من شريحة الى أخرى يتم دون الحاجة الى أطفاء 

الجوال وإعادة تشغيله وانما عبر استخدام كود في لوحة المفاتيح، وتنتشر هذه العملية في منطقة البطحاء 

بالرياض بشكل مكثف ولا تكلف أكثر من 25 ريالاً سعودياً، ويقوم الفنيون بعزل المكان المخصص للشريحة 

أصلا على جهاز الجوال وتوصيل أسلاك من اللوحة الام للجوال وربطها بلوحة صغيرة رقيقة يتم تركيب 

شريحتي جوال عليها وتوضع ملاصقة للغطاء الخارجي من الداخل وملاصقة للبطارية اي بين البطارية 

والغطاء الخارجي، ويحتاج الكثير من القادمين من شرق آسيا مثل الفلبين الى هذه الخاصية حيث يتم وضع 

شريحة سوا من الاتصالات السعودية لإرسال الرسائل الى ذويهم بسعر 50 هللة للرسالة بينما تكلف الرسالة 

ذويهم الكثير اذا كانت مراسلتهم الى شريحة سوا ولهذا يتم بيع شرائح من شركات بلدانهم وإحضارها 

للسعودية وبيعها بسعرها ومن ثم تكون رسائل ذويهم بسعر زهيد جدا نظرا لكونهم يرسلون رسائل محلية الى 

شريحة محلية وتنتقل الى السعودية عبر التجوال، ولهذا هذه الشرائح تستمر لمدة طويلة وتفيد في تناقل 

المعلومات بين الاهل.

:81::81: 
​


----------



## م.بدر (6 مارس 2006)

في نقاش مع أصدقاء قبل أيام بهذه الخاصية كنت أتحدث بأنه فعلا يوجد موبايل يستخدم فيه
شريحتين وهذا غير مستغرب فقال لي احد الأخوان وهو من الهواة عن هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت إلا
إن احد الأصدقاء وهو من الهواة المحترفين ومن مرتادي الصين ذكر لي بأنه توجد شريحة
رآها بالصين يمكن أن تبرمج لتحمل 16 خط طبعا قاطعته وقلت له إن هذا لربما يصعب تصديقه
قال انه رأى هذه الشريحة وهو يمتلك شريحه تتحمل 6 خطوط وقلت له لو اثبت لي صحت 6 خطوط لن استغرب أي عدد أخر واخرج شريحة جهازه وإذا مكتوب عليها( 6in1) وقلت له اثبت لي عملي قال أنا لدي ثلاث خطوط على هذه الشريحة فقط سأتصل عليك منها تباعا بدون أن اطفي الجهاز وفعلا رأيت بأم عيني؟!!!!
فعندما تسمعون إن الصينيين غزوا العالم لا تستغربون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:3:


----------



## myislam (7 مارس 2006)

عيش كتير بتشوف كتير 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## some one (8 مارس 2006)

امممممممم معلومة كتيير حلوة 
مشكووووووور اخي


----------



## أبو الشووش (8 مارس 2006)

*تعليق*

السلام عليكم ... 
مشكورين على هذي المعلومة .. بس يا اخي انا بعرفها من زمان من ايام ما كنت في الثانوية وانا الان في سنة 
3 جامعة يعني زماااااااااان

مع احترامي .. 
وهي بسيطة جدا 
مش الصين بس الي تخترع .. مع العلم انو انا شفت هاي الشغلة في ابوظبي في الامارات .. وكانو يركبوها على الموبايلات القديمة كمان .. ال 3310 ( بشار ) في فلسطين

شكرا على جهدك


----------



## ahmedeldeep (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى الاعزاء اريد ان اعرف هل هذا متوفر فى مصر ام لا وهل سيكون له تاثير على الموبيل نفسه نتيجة فكه واللعب به


----------



## dhu (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
في ما يخص تقنيه المعلومات والاتصالات لايوجد شي غير ممكن وانما الذي يوجه الصانع هو المستهلك
ومتا ما رفعنا حد مطالبنا استطاع الصانع ان يحققها
ولكن السوال الحقيقي هل يجب ان نبقاء مستهلكين ليس الا ام يجب ان يكون لنا سبق المشاركه في توجيه الصناعه والمشاركه في تطوير التقنيه في جميع المجالات والحرص على ان يكون لنا حضور دائم في جميع المجالات ما استطعناء الى ذلك سبيلاء
اجدادنا لم يكن لديهم التقنيه الموجوده لدينا وحققوا افضل مما حققناء لكن لايوجد لدينا هممهم
امل ان نعمل على زرع الثقه المطلوبه بالنفس بعد الاعتماد على الله وسوف يكون التوفيق الى جانبناء
مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2006)

فكرة رائعة

وتجارية جدا

فهل يمكن أن تدلونا عليهم

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام الدين أحمد (1 يوليو 2006)

هذا رائع لكن هل يمكن تطبيق هذا الكلام علي كل الموبايلات؟


----------



## م/هبة (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررا على هذه المعلومات الجديدة
انا لم أسمع عن هذا من قبل


----------



## بوجراح (20 أغسطس 2006)

أخي بارك الله فيك وموضوع جدا جميل وبأنتظار جديدك أخوك ومحبك :
[blink] 
بوجراح
[/blink]


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

فنيا يستحسن أن يكون الموبايل
يستعمل أكثر من شريحة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

وجدت هذه الوصلة فى تايوان منذ اواخر التسعينيات


----------



## مهندسه روبى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## never.before (20 أكتوبر 2006)

هل ممكن نعرف الطريقه


----------



## م. أبو المجد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخى كتيير كتيييير 
بس على مااعتقد انها قديمه ةانا بعرف عنها من سنتسن تقريبا


----------



## م. أبو المجد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

واعرف انه غطاء الجوال كان يلصق فيه ويوجد اغطيه فيها اكتر من شريحتين قد تصل الى اربعه موجوده بدبى وبغيرها


----------



## eng_moha (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ايوه و اذا الموبايل خرب يبقى ايه العمل


----------



## jalalco (21 أكتوبر 2006)

نرجو يزويدنا بطريقة التجهيز + المصددر مع الشكر
جلال


----------



## kfupm#1 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

م.بدر قال:


> في نقاش مع أصدقاء قبل أيام بهذه الخاصية كنت أتحدث بأنه فعلا يوجد موبايل يستخدم فيه
> شريحتين وهذا غير مستغرب فقال لي احد الأخوان وهو من الهواة عن هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت إلا
> إن احد الأصدقاء وهو من الهواة المحترفين ومن مرتادي الصين ذكر لي بأنه توجد شريحة
> رآها بالصين يمكن أن تبرمج لتحمل 16 خط طبعا قاطعته وقلت له إن هذا لربما يصعب تصديقه
> ...



هل تسطيع يا اخي ارسال لي رقم صديقك من أجل بعض الاستفسارات


----------



## 6ahmed hussein (10 يناير 2007)

I Think So


----------



## ابوالسرح (10 يناير 2007)

بعد التحايا وخالص الود
ليس بعجيب هذا في ظل التطور السريع
وأعلم أن هذه الخاصيه تتوفر بكثره في تقنية الجيل الثالث للاتصالات واخير عندنا في السودان اطلقت شركه سوداني للهاتف الجوال اجهزه تعمل بشريحتين بالعلم شريحه الجيل الثالث اكبر حجما من الgsm‏ ولكن ان يعدل الجهاز الذي صمم بشريحه واحده لكي يعمل بإثنين فهذا ابداع عربي واتمني ان يصنع مش يعدل وان نكون مصدرين وان نعود الي سابق عهدنا ونكون في القمه
‏


----------



## sayedaraby2007 (10 يناير 2007)

ياريت تعمم فى مصر


----------



## خلود دهن العود (10 يناير 2007)

والله فكرة حلوه بس يا ريت تعلمونا كيف سارت ولكم خالص التحيايا مع الشكر


----------



## faz faz (29 يناير 2007)

الاخوان الاعزاء هل يمكن الحصول على الرسم الالكتروني للدائره لعملها


----------



## ربع مهندس (29 يناير 2007)

الفكره رائعه وتجاريه جدا وعمليه .... بالطبع الصينيين .... إنهم يقدسون العلم والعمل وهذا مايجعلهم 
دائما في بحث مستمر عن كيفية إستغلال هذا الوقت وتحقيق أدنى خساره ..... إنهم لرائعون .....


----------



## pawargy (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
فكرة جامدة جدا بس ياريييييييييييييييييييييييييت نعرف ازااااااي لو سمحتوا
اي حد يرد يقووول اي حاجة عشااان انا مهتم بيها جداااا


----------



## وحداتي برشلوني (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب بس ما تأثير هذه الطريقة على الجهاز (سلبيا أم إيجابيا)


----------



## pawargy (28 مارس 2007)

ياريت لو فيه حد عارف يقولنا ازاااااااااااااي بليز


----------



## mraheem2004 (21 مايو 2007)

wow


wonderful

thanx


----------



## CVLMASTER (21 مايو 2007)

الله المستعان


----------



## هبة الله رمضان (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع...
أرجو المزيد


----------



## ymselim (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## mrinimed (6 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمة شكرا للجميع


----------



## ساري0 (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة
لكن اعتقد انه لا يمكن استخدام الخطين في وقت واحد
بينما هنالك اجهزة بامكانها تشغيل الخطين في نفس الوقت 

تحياتي


----------

